# torsion bar adjustment



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

I just installed my front timbrens.
I jacked up the torsion bolts about 6 turns each.
what would be a good guide to tell if they are at the same height?
I measured from the frame to to the bottom of the bolt and both sides are the same.
Is that good enough?
Thanks 
03 gmc
2500hd


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

STANZA..........Measure from the front fenders to
the ground. This will assure that the truck is 
ALMOST even ! A lot of guys say their truck is
lopsided when new and need to adj. the bars.

Remember to measure truck when you (or somebody)
sitting in it.......Then it will be pretty close !

I turn my bars 7 turns on left...6 1/2 on right for
example.

Did you mark the bolt heads and frame (for reference)
to turn them back down in the summer?

Where are you at here in CNY ?............geo


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

my truck sat lower on the drivers side. I adjusted it a little bit. Its still sits lower on the drivers side. I put 6 turns on the pass, and 7 on the drivers side. I didnt adjust any more because when i measured the rear wheel opeing heights there off 3/4 of and inch. Lower on the drivers side also. Adjusting the front torsion bars will not help the rear. So I didnt bother with it any more.
Whats the point if the front is even and the rear is off. It isnt noticible and the ride is fine. I wouldnt get too picky .....
My truck lifted over an inche with the bars cranked up...
no timberens yet. 
oh ya, it may sit uneven because the gas tank is on the drivers side, depending on the gas in the tank it sags ....also your battery, and power steering box are on the drivers side.


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Make sure that you marked the bolts and frame so you can turn them back after the winters is over. If you plan on keeping your torsion bars turned up all year long you will need to have your front end re-aligned if they are turned up more than 5 turns.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

When I adjusted mine, I measured from the bottom of the frame rail to the ground. I had been told that due to different sheet metal tolerances that the fenders could be off some.

If you measure from the frame to the ground at the same location on both sides, you should be able to get it right on! :salute:


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for the help,
got a western on the way, I hope I can throw it together myself.
snowplowsupply.com, decent prices.


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

After you raise your bars for plowing, do you have to lower them in the summer or can you leave them like that for good. i would imagine a alignment is a good idea but can you leave them? I hate having my truck sag!!!! it looks horrible so i just leave the bars cranked!!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

YES- Get an alignment. Always get one after any type of suspension mod or alteration.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*PROCUTSLAWNCARE*



> do you have to lower them in the summer


No you don't have to lower them  but a alignment is a good idea 

I haven't lowered mine in 2-1/2 yrs. :waving:


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Cool cause i cranked them up already and had it aligned, so im good there, i just didnt know if it was bad to leave them up like that? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I just wouldnt run with more than 1.5-2" of a crank. Its fine to run that high in the winter if you need to have em cranked that high with a plow on but I wouldnt run em that high in the summer. To much of a crank eats parts especially cv's were does 7 put you?

Timbrens didnt effect my hight and I was at .75" over stock crank before I added em.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sonjaab _
> *STANZA..........Measure from the front fenders to
> the ground. This will assure that the truck is
> ALMOST even ! A lot of guys say their truck is
> ...


sorry i messed this all up but the trucks sit uneven for the reason of...the road tilts so the truck is compensated to ride level


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

> the trucks sit uneven for the reason of...the road tilts so the truck is compensated to ride level


I don't think so. Look where the majoritly of the weight of the truck is. Primarily, the gas tank and most frequent 'passenger'- the driver. Thats a difference of probably 3-400# _That_ is why they don't sit level side-to-side. No road is uniformly crowned, alignement would have a bigger role to play in handling on that type of surface than the ride height would....


----------

